# Add and Update Apps



## scennimo (May 10, 2011)

Please update the Netflix app so that we have many more features. Right now we only have the Instant Queue. Please update the Amazon app so that it includeds the Premier Member option so that Premier members can stream movies for free. If you have a Roku box, you know that there are so many apps/channels available. So why can't Tivo do the same or at least add a few more like Crackle, Hulu Plus and Pub the Hub. There are many more out there, but I am just mentioning a few. Tivo seems to be way behind other competiters. Even my blue-ray players have more options than Tivo. Please give us more programming.


----------



## wb3fsr (Feb 13, 2011)

Also add some of the newer services


----------



## Wislander (Dec 4, 2008)

I agree with the App updates. My Blu-Ray player and Roku box updated their Netflix app after I bought them, and now both of them have the ability to search Netflix for movies that I can then add to my queue without having to go to the website to do it.


----------

